# Price of M-Edge E-Luminator Light Increased!



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I put the light in my Amazon shopping cart last night at $9.99.  This morning I went into Amazon to place the order and an "Important Message" pops up and the price is now $14.99.

Can you believe that!  That's a little pricey, I'm almost tempted not to get it.  My guess is that M-Edge is counting on the fact that anyone you bought their case will also want their light.  I think that is playing a little dirty.

I'm sad.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The light has been sale priced for a couple of months now.  I think there was a message somewhere that the price was, indeed, going up at some point.  Sorry you missed that.  
debbie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't see that message.  I'm bummed.  

In the whole scheme of things, $5.00 isn't much.  But it just bugs me that I missed something by just a couple hours.  ...the story of my life


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just went to the M-edge site, buymedge.com, and they still list the light at a sale price of 9.99.  
debbie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This is weird - I must have hit the Amazon site at just the wrong time.

I went back to look at my cart and I got another "Important Message" that the price was decreased from $14.99 to 9.99.

I'm sure glad I didn't order it during that short time where it wasn't on sale   

Weird!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Thought I throw an interesting story out there. When my husband he ordered my kindle he also ordered me a medge case (the new one) and thought it came with the light. Then I informed him it did not, the picture was just showing how it worked with the case. So he ordered it. Then it disappeared off of his amazon.com account as if he did not order it. He thought since it had been on the account so long and the order had not been fulfilled that maybe there was time limit on how long it would stay there. So okay no big, just need to re-order. I thought I would wait until my K arrived. So, then I read this post and thought well gezzz I need to order soon. So I did. Well today I got the light in the mail, but from his amazon account not my own. So now I have a light on order that I already own. I did contact medge to cancel and am waiting for a reply. But isn't that odd, the order disappeared, but light came anyways.

LSbookend


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Thought I throw an interesting story out there. When my husband he ordered my kindle he also ordered me a medge case (the new one) and thought it came with the light. Then I informed him it did not, the picture was just showing how it worked with the case. So he ordered it. Then it disappeared off of his amazon.com account as if he did not order it. He thought since it had been on the account so long and the order had not been fulfilled that maybe there was time limit on how long it would stay there. So okay no big, just need to re-order. I thought I would wait until my K arrived. So, then I read this post and thought well gezzz I need to order soon. So I did. Well today I got the light in the mail, but from his amazon account not my own. So now I have a light on order that I already own. I did contact medge to cancel and am waiting for a reply. But isn't that odd, the order disappeared, but light came anyways.
> 
> LSbookend


Hi LS- the same thing happened to me. The order didn't really disappear, though. If you search your past orders (orders placed in the past 6 months), it should be there. My e-luminator just showed up in the mail yesterday with no warning. I really like it.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I ordered mine last week @9.99 with the understanding that it would not be shipped til late Jan early Feb and that it would be shipped from M-edge.  Surprisingly, the charge showed up on my card already which I didn't think should happen until item is shipped


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Well I ordered mine last week @9.99 with the understanding that it would not be shipped til late Jan early Feb and that it would be shipped from M-edge. Surprisingly, the charge showed up on my card already which I didn't think should happen until item is shipped


probably because amazon is not doing the fulfillment for the light (m-edge is and that is why free shipping applies to the cover but not the light when ordering from amazon).


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Hi LS- the same thing happened to me. The order didn't really disappear, though. If you search your past orders (orders placed in the past 6 months), it should be there. My e-luminator just showed up in the mail yesterday with no warning. I really like it.


It was his account, I just went with it. Oh well. I got my light, now if my kindle would just show up.

LSbookend


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Thought I throw an interesting story out there...
> LSbookend


Crazy stories about that light. I think that little guy is going to be a trouble maker.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's back to $14.99 again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

so now lets see if it will go back down.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Supposedly, if you order the light with the M-Edge case, the price should still be $9.99, but the promo is not working. Amazon was supposed to get back to me today about this, but still nothing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did check the M-edge site last night and the sale price is gone.  14.99 there as well.  

Tracey, love your avatar.  
debbie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad I got mine ordered during that brief time when the price was back down to 9.99.  If it had been $14.99, I just might have bought a different light.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the light only works with one particular cover, why isn't it included in the prace of that cover?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Prof, very good question.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If the light only works with one particular cover, why isn't it included in the prace of that cover?


That would be like saying "an Oberon Kindle cover only works with the Kindle so why isn't it included in the price". Well... cuz it's an accessory that some people want and others don't want and therefore shouldn't have to pay for.

Or it's like buying the fully loaded car as compared to the one without the heated seats (which are very nice in Minnesota) or the iPod player. You might not want to pay for heated seats if you live in Florida.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Your order didn't disappear at all. It's 2009 now, and I'll bet the order was placed in Nov or Dec 2008, right? Well Amazon only shows the orders placed in the current year as the default. You just have to click the drop down box, choose show orders placed in the last 6 months, then click go and you'll see them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

These lights are now $24.99.  That's a pretty big jump in just over a year.
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kim said:


> I put the light in my Amazon shopping cart last night at $9.99. This morning I went into Amazon to place the order and an "Important Message" pops up and the price is now $14.99.
> 
> Can you believe that! That's a little pricey,....


I've got to pay more attention to sale prices!!!

Back in December the m-edge eluminator 2 was selling for full price, $24.99, and that is what I paid; 
I would do it again; so far, it's the BEST light I've found for the Kindle, especially with the m-edge covers.

I'm still in search of a light that is as good for my Oberon covers;
So far I've tried the Verilux ($19.95) and the Kandle ($29 [shipping wasn't free at the time]);
Also have the Mighty Bright (currently $19.95);

None of them work as well as the e-luminator (maybe the Mighty Bright is a close 2nd but it's nowhere near as convenient); I'm impatiently waiting for the Octovo.

I understand your disappointment (it's hard to miss a great deal by a few minutes), but compared with the pricing on all the other Kindle lights, 
$14.99 is still a GREAT bargain.
Some people even use them with their Oberons.


----------

